# Rideshare Insurance in Massachusetts



## Donghu (Jun 14, 2016)

Brand new to Uber, have not yet even driven. Haven't found a single company in Massachusetts that offers non-commercial rideshare insurance. Have spoken to many agencies and insurers, all say no. USAA supposedly offers "gap" insurance, but I'm not eligible for their coverage, and a few people say that although officially they can provide it, in actuality they do not.

So, what do the 45000 Uber drivers in MA do?


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Did you find a solution to this? I'm currently in the same boat, looking for answers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Andrew Hammond said:


> Did you find a solution to this? I'm currently in the same boat, looking for answers.


I am also in this situation


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like we need to get commercial insurance


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Sounds like we need to get commercial insurance


So Liberty mutual works. I had to cancel Geico and Liberty said they fully support us anytime the app isn't on. When the app is on, Uber will take over (James River). Commercial insurance not needed. My rates didn't go up or anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Andrew Hammond said:


> So Liberty mutual works. I had to cancel Geico and Liberty said they fully support us anytime the app isn't on. When the app is on, Uber will take over (James River). Commercial insurance not needed. My rates didn't go up or anything. Hope this helps.


What about the gap when the app is on, but you have not accepted a ping? Uber doesn't cover period 1, right?


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What about the gap when the app is on, but you have not accepted a ping? Uber doesn't cover period 1, right?


I was told that Uber will provide coverage during period 1 as well.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Andrew Hammond said:


> I was told that Uber will provide coverage during period 1 as well.


There may have been an update since this list was posted, but it shows MA as one of the states with a "gap," meaning in period one (app on-but no ride accepted) neither your personal nor Uber's insurance is covering you. CA passed a law requiring TNCs to provide liability insurance during period one, but even with that, you and your car are not covered for injuries or physical damage. If you don't have a rideshare rider or policy, you are taking a significant risk.
Here's a link to a list by state and insurance companies:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/

Edit: okay, found the certificate of insurance for MA, and Uber does provide liability coverage in lesser amounts for period one, as they do in CA.
Look near the bottom of page two of the specific certificate for MA.
https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Just called liberty mutual. I signed up with them and canceled current insurance provider. Liberty will not cover you in stage 1, but they will not drop you either.

So if your uber app is on, but you have not been matched, and you get into an accident, neither uber or liberty will cover you.

USAA has rideshare gap insurance but I don't qualify for USAA.

State Farm is not opening new policies in Mass.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just called liberty mutual. I signed up with them and canceled current insurance provider. Liberty will not cover you in stage 1, but they will not drop you either.
> 
> So if your uber app is on, but you have not been matched, and you get into an accident, neither uber or liberty will cover you.
> 
> ...


Uber covers you for liability in period one, but not for a million dollars, ($50/100/30K) and nothing for your injuries or damage to your car.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber covers you for liability in period one, but not for a million dollars, ($50/100/30K) and nothing for your injuries or damage to your car.


Where did it say that?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In my post number 8:



Older Chauffeur said:


> Edit: okay, found the certificate of insurance for MA, and Uber does provide liability coverage in lesser amounts for period one, as they do in CA.
> Look near the bottom of page two of the specific certificate for MA.
> https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


Read the fine print explaining what is covered in period one, under "Description of Operations... "


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

A number of states (maybe all?) have minimum requirements for liability coverage which TNCs must make available if not covered by the drivers' rideshare policy or rider.
What doesn't make sense to me is why the limits are so low. How does being enroute to a pax or having one on board change the value of the life/health of a possible victim of an accident caused by a TNC driver? 
So if I read it correctly, an Uber driver kills a pedestrian while cruising and waiting for a ping, that victim's family can collect only $50K. But a similar accident with a different driver happens a block away but with a pax on board, suddenly there's a million dollars in coverage?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In my post number 8:
> 
> Read the fine print explaining what is covered in period one, under "Description of Operations... "


I don't think that is the insurance co for MA. Uber uses James river.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't think that is the insurance co for MA. Uber uses James river.


Yep. Look at page one, upper right for the heading, "Insurer(s) Affording Coverage." 
Don't you have to carry a copy of the insurance certificate with you when you are engaged in ridesharing? I don't drive for Uber, so that is why I keep referring to the article in the link.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Here is uber's MA coverage. And yes, there is limited coverage by uber in phase 1:

From the time you log into the Uber partner app until you accept a trip in *Massachusetts* we maintain a policy that provides 3rd party liability coverage in the amounts of $50k/$100k/$25k. This policy is contingent to your personal policy, meaning it will apply only if your personal auto insurance does not apply In the state of Massachusetts, we also maintain Uninsured Motorist coverage in amounts of $35k/$80k and Personal Injury Protection coverage in the amount of $8k.

From the time you accept a trip until its completion and the rider(s) exits the vehicle, in *Massachusetts* we maintain the following coverage:

• $1M of 3rd party liability;
• $1M of uninsured/underinsured motorist injury; and 
• contingent comprehensive and collision insurance - so, if you maintain comprehensive and collision insurance on your own personal policy, our policy will cover physical damage to that vehicle up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible

In the state of *Massachusetts*, we also maintain Personal Injury Protection coverage in the amount of $8k


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Good info. The certificate Uber posted for Massachusetts in the link I listed doesn't show the UM and PIP coverage. Of course, $8k may be a drop in the bucket if you're injured, but it's a start.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Donghu said:


> Brand new to Uber, have not yet even driven. Haven't found a single company in Massachusetts that offers non-commercial rideshare insurance. Have spoken to many agencies and insurers, all say no. USAA supposedly offers "gap" insurance, but I'm not eligible for their coverage, and a few people say that although officially they can provide it, in actuality they do not.
> 
> So, what do the 45000 Uber drivers in MA do?


You take on all the risk. One accident and you're screwed. Don't listen to what anyone says. It's your life. Make it a smart one.


----------



## lmitch54 (Nov 17, 2016)

How does your insurance company know you are driving with Uber,
If you get in an accident??


----------



## Bigal62 (Sep 17, 2017)

ok, this thread is old, but maybe someone is still watching. 

- Phase 1 refers to having the app on, but not yet pinged. That means the app is actually "on", correct. Not that it is "open" on your phone. It is always ok to have the app "open" on your phone. That is not an issue for the insurance companies, correct? But when you turn it on, that's when most insurance companies won't cover you, correct?

- I live in a college town and would be content to just drive a few hours a week during high volume evenings. So I'm thinking that I might turn the app on at home (I'm just two miles from town center and the bars). Once i'm pinged I'm covered by Uber insurance. Then as long as I keep getting my next call before dropping off the current passenger, then I'll always be covered. If I don't get a call, I can turn off the app (yet keep it open) and drive into town where the bars are, park and wait (or just go home). Does that make sense?

Thanks in advance.

-


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bigal62 said:


> ok, this thread is old, but maybe someone is still watching.
> 
> - Phase 1 refers to having the app on, but not yet pinged. That means the app is actually "on", correct. Not that it is "open" on your phone. It is always ok to have the app "open" on your phone. That is not an issue for the insurance companies, correct? But when you turn it on, that's when most insurance companies won't cover you, correct?
> 
> ...


Lots of companies have added gap insurance since this was originally posted. You could look into getting that. With gap insurance you have coverage during phase one. It's only slightly more then regular insurance.

As far as the app being on versus open, that's a grey area.


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

Unbelievable! I was thinking about doing the rideshare thing to make a few extra bucks. I called my insurance company today to see how much extra it will cost. Over $8,000 a year . That’s insane. I feels so disappointed right now.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Try Progressive.


----------

